# I was 1st, I was DFL – GA SS Championship race rept



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

With age does not come good sense. Trust me. I am proof of this.

Seriously, if anyone tells you that good sense increases with age and experience feel free to tell them that what they're saying is a big pile of cow poo-poo. It doesn't. You're as prone to make stupid choices at 40 as you are at 18. For example, choosing to do a 45 mile ss race where you know you will come in DFL as opposed to a 33 mile race where you are likely to finish in the top 3 and walk away with some cash. (But, really, where's the fun in that??)

And, as long as we're on the subject of big lies here's another one that I need to disabuse myself of: Despite my fantastical delusions, I am NOT Sue Haywood. Not even close. In fact, after Sunday I'm pretty sure that the only things that Sue Haywood and I have in common are the fact that we're both female and we both own 2-wheeled human-powered vehicles.

Speaking of 2-wheeled human-powered vehicles&#8230;check out the swanky new Cane Creek legs on the pink lady&#8230;ssexy! 








mmm....Zonos....

Having just entered my 4th decade last week I made the brilliant decision to jump onto the ss that I have ridden exactly twice in the last 7 weeks for a total of 1 hr and 12 miles and do the marathon race at the GA SS Championship race - scheduled for 4 laps (45 miles) at Ft. Yargo State Park in lovely Winder, GA. Is it worth it to mention that I have never ridden my ss for more than 34 consecutive miles and I've only done that once? Nah, probably not worth thinking about.









:eekster:

Just to make things exciting I made some upgrades to my bike the day before the race - new ssexy Cane Creek Zonos wheels, new disk brakes, new chain - and then rode it for a about 15 minutes around the park across from my house so my dog could chase me and get some exercise. What's that about never fixing what ain't broke the day before a race? I was absent the day they taught that race strategy.









before the pain

After a week of watching the weather guessers waffle about what the weather would do for the weekend (it's going to rain&#8230;.no, it will be sunny&#8230;&#8230;no, a 60% chance of rain&#8230;..no, a 20% chance of rain&#8230;&#8230;rain on Sat. no, rain on Sun&#8230;&#8230;cloudy but no rain&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;sunny with a chance of rain&#8230;&#8230;..:eyeroll Sunday turned out to be a gloriously warm and sunny spring day. Arm and knee warmers during the pre-race spin but by 10am just shorts and a short sleeve jersey to race.









had to shed the armskins before the start

At the registration desk Kari tried to talk me into racing the women's open class. Cash pay out and a good chance of a podium spot&#8230;. But, no, my heart was set on the marathon. Don't ask why. I couldn't even explain it to my own father. I was sure some strong women would sign up for the marathon but when we finally lined up it became clear that I really was the only female in GA stupid enough to think racing a ss for 45 miles would be a good idea. Yes, I really really am THAT stupid. :madman:









m-m: the best mechanic and support person ever

Looking around me I knew there wasn't a snowball's chance in hades that I would be anything but last. I was surrounded by all our regional endurance hotshots - Greg Turner, Peter Joski, Shane on his pepto-pink pimp PUSS, and mtbr's own teamdicky. Even if they all flatted simultaneously and could only repair the flats using what they could find on the ground in the woods, I'm sure I would still be last. I have neither the skills nor the talent to hang with this group.

But this is why I race. Because it makes me do things I wouldn't ordinarily do. I mean, who in their right mind would say 'hey, I think it would be just fan-tastic to head out to the local state park on a beautiful Sunday and race a bike with one gear for 5 straight hrs'? Noone, that's who! And so there I was. The sole estrogen donor in a pool of testosterone.









swimming in a pool of testosterone

We got the count down and we were off.









the start was a blur...

I hung with the group for about 200 meters then clung by my fingernails to the tail end for another 200 meters. Then I blew off the back with a loud whoosh and they were gone. I would ride my own race and that would be that.










After a little while I was joined by Jay from the GTC cycling club and we would spend the next 4 hrs riding together and keeping one another company.










The trails at Ft. Yargo are ideal ss trails for a marathon race. They are not super-technical though there are some fun technical rooty spots and a rock garden to play in if you want. The trails are fast, have good flow, can be bumpy and/or rooty, and are relatively flat. There are some long, fast, gradual descents and an ss tough but rideable powerline climb mid-way through the lap. Each lap is about 11 miles by the race organizers count (more like 12.5 mi/lap according to my computer).

My strategy was to eat as much as I could during my first 2 laps, drink regularly, keep my HR down in the endurance zone, and pray I didn't keel over from fatigue or cramps before the end of my 4th lap.

The first lap slipped by without much notice. The section through the controlled burn was a bit disconcerting as I felt like I was riding through a war zone but my asthma meds were working and I could at least breathe fairly well. My HR was a little high and my legs were a little lethargic from being off the bike and celebrating my birthday for the previous 3 days. It took a while for all the birthday cake to settle but toward the end of lap 1 I was finding a rhythm. Jay and I chatted periodically.










The lap finishes with a zig-zag up a hill on an open field. There is one short steep grunt then a brief gradual descent and then a longer uphill grunt to the start/finish line. Cresting that hill on my first lap nearly made me lose my cookies and I wondered how it would feel in another 2 or 3 laps. Not good I guessed.









ugh. i think i'm going to barf.

I was aiming for an average lap time of 1:10. First lap: 1:07. Right on schedule. Now if I can just keep the pace up. The second lap feels better than the first. My legs have opened up, I am warmed up, there are butterflies outside (must be spring) rather than in my stomach, I can see surviving at least 3 laps if not 4. Jay and I chug along. We pass 2 of the girls from the open race. Hey ladies! Keep it strong!









mmm....roots

Lap 2, mile 5: Must remember to eat. I had set 2 spots for eating. One at about mid-lap and the other about a mile later at the bottom of the powerline climb. Though it is my racing habit to eat a gel then drop the wrapper (yes, I know it's littering but it's hard enough to reach into my pocket to pull a gel out while racing. Its even harder to shove that crumpled wrapper back in), but the race organizers had asked us not to drop anything on the course and I was trying to comply. The trail is bumpy and fast but I need to eat. Rattle, rattle, rattle, bump, bump&#8230;..I know that if I take my hand off the bar I risk crashing, but I need to eat. On the count of 3 I will reach for my pocket. 1&#8230;&#8230;bump, bump&#8230;&#8230;rattle rattle 2 rattle&#8230;&#8230;..3. Where is my d*mn pocket?! Bump rattle bump. Ah, there it is. Got the gel out and shoved it into my mouth so I can hold on until things get smoother and I can actually open and eat the gel. Hey, there's a smooth spot.

And now a word from my common sense: When going fast over a bumpy trail it is generally best to keep both hands on the handlebar. Removing one hand from said handlebar is a sure-fire way to suddenly find yourself testing gravity superman-style.

Must eat. Ignoring my common sense I take my right hand off my bar, tear open the gel and suck it down. Ahhhh. Now to get the packet back into my pocket.

Reaching back&#8230;&#8230;

Arrrrgh! Going too fast!!!!

Brain checks out. Left hand grabs brake lever. Front wheel turns perpendicular to direction of momentum. Body continues on forward trajectory with right hand still somewhere near the right back pocket.










WHAM!

FYI - the ground is hard.

I lay tangled in my bike while remembering how to breathe. Ouch. That's going to leave a mark.









you should see the other knee!

Jay catches up as I disentangle myself from my bike. He patiently waits while I brush myself off, pull out another gel, eat it, and examine the blood running down my legs. Nice. No bones sticking out and I'm back on my bike. Hmm, my shoulder hurts. Oh well. 2.5 more laps to go.

The climb up the grassy field/hill to the start/finish is more painful than on the previous lap and I stop at the top where m-m is waiting to give me more gels and a new water bottle. Still on target, lap 2 took 1:10. Jay passes me as I get my water but waits once he gets to the woods. It's much nicer to have company with whom to suffer. 










Lap 3 hurts. My hands are beginning to ache and my shoulder is throbbing. I am wondering what possessed me to think that I could do 4 laps. Why didn't I do the women's open race? I'd almost be done. WTF was I thinking?! Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! :madman: :madman: :madman:

[to the tune of Oscar Meyer Weiner commercial] 








Oh, I wish I had my pretty little iPod. That is what I'd really like to have. 'Cause if I had my pretty little iPod. I wouldn't have to sing this stupid song.

Yes, I really made that up in my head and hummed it for a while. It annoyed me which at least took my mind off the fact that I was really getting tired and was seriously beginning to doubt my ability to do the 4th lap.

At the base of the powerline climb, I'm feeling defeated. Jay rides next to me and encourages both of us. We make it to the top and I thank him. The next part of the lap is mercifully down hill. Then a flat section. Across the bridge. And into the technical rooty section. I clean the roots and we keep moving along.










The climb up to the start/finish is brutal. 1:13 for lap 3. I stop while m-m encourages me to drink and eat. The mere thought of food makes me want to throw up. I switch out water bottles, eat 2 gels, put 3 more in my pocket and take off. Jay has waited for me again.

Lap 4 is an exercise in misery that I either did not know or had forgotten could exist. After leading the way for 3 laps I let Jay take over. It is easier for me to follow than to lead. We hit the first of the climbs that seemed insignificant 3 hrs ago and my legs threaten to cramp.

4:18. My legs have had enough. We pass some hikers on a short ascent and both adductors cramp simultaneously and I am off the bike walking. Jay is still able to ride and he keeps going. I walk until the cramping subsides and I get back on the bike. But now, everytime the trail turns even slightly up, both legs cramp and I am forced to walk. I wish I had a sign saying that I am doing the marathon race as age group racers, who started 3 hrs after me and only have to do 2 laps, come flying by.

I ride the descents and flats and walk the climbs. I can't wait to be done.










Up the powerline climb. I can see Jay ahead hiking it too but I can't catch up. Only 4.5 miles left. At the bottom m-m is waiting with the camera. Then again at the end of the bridge. I think he's running faster than I'm riding. teamdicky is there cheering me on - he probably finished 2 hrs ago! :thumbsup:

3 miles to go. I can hear the loudspeaker at the finish and I begin to wonder if I will be able to ride across the finish line. I don't think I'll be able to climb the grassy hill without cramping and falling over. I have images in my head of the two Ironman women who crawled across the finish line in their race a bunch of years ago. I think I might have to do the same.










I'm coming into the bottom of the grassy hill. The short steep pitch. No way. I have to get off and walk. I'm 500 meters from the finish and I'm walking!! I get back on the bike. I will ride across that finish line if it kills me.









yep, it might kill me

I think I'm pedaling at about 10 rpms. 20 feet&#8230;.10 feet&#8230;.(many thanks to all the people who cheered me on)&#8230;..5 feet&#8230;..










DONE! I roll about 5 inches past the line, get off the bike and lay down on the grass.









HOLY COW WAS THAT HARD!! (photo credit Carl Mesta - please click to check out his site)

4 hrs 55 min
50.25 miles (according to my computer)
Average lap time: 1:13
Average speed: 10.2 mph
Max speed: 23.0 mph
3680' climbed (that's a lot of climbing for a flat course!)
2728 calories burned (still eating to replenish)









finally able to sit up

Congrats to my WOT Cycling teammates Tim (battling cramps for 4th place Men's 35-39) and Ceasar (2nd place Men's 20-29). And many thanks to our awesome sponsors (check out our really cool product sponsors in my sig line).

I really was DFL in the marathon (or if you want to look at the bright side, I was the first female to finish) but I am proud as h#ll of my self for having done it. My new Cane Creek wheels rocked. My bike worked flawlessly. And I actually managed to ride 50 miles on my singlespeed. 

Not a bad way to start the season.

rt


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Excellent post*

Dayum, rt..this is the epitome of Passion. Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

nice work


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

<vader>impressive....</vader>
I was gonna run that race (not the marathon just the regular) but changed my mind after partying too much saturday night.

What gear ratio were you running?


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

*rt* said:


> My strategy was to ..... keep my HR down in the endurance zone


The only way I can manage that is to walk. I think the SS HR profile is a series of peaks and valleys.

Congratualtions on knocking out your first 50 on the SS. By next weekend you will delude yourself into thinking it wasn't so bad and maybe you'll want to do it again soon.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Great write up, excellent story and looking as good as ever.

Keep it up!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow....Great post...thanks for the hit.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Ever try sticking the Gu packets in your elastic leg grippers? Just wondering...

Some tri-geeks I know tape the gu-tops to the top-tubes, so they can just rip them off...

Nice write up! Thank goodness you were only singing in your head!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

That sounded pretty crazy. Good for you for sticking it out and finishing.

I think you owe that Jay guy a beer or two.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

10.2mph on a ss. wow that's abt all i average on a non tech course here in TX on a geared. great job *rt*--we've been missing your reports.


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

wow! Great report!!

You rock!... (you're cute too!)


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha RT,

That was great. Very entertaining!! Congratulations!!!

g

P.S. Happy Belated BD..


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

So your a confirmed SS now?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> Dayum, rt..this is the epitome of Passion. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bob


thanks Bob. it was the epitome of something.......just not sure what yet! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

lucifer said:


> <vader>impressive....</vader>
> I was gonna run that race (not the marathon just the regular) but changed my mind after partying too much saturday night.
> 
> What gear ratio were you running?


thanks!

yeah, that would have been a tough race to do on a hangover. 

i ran a 34x19....which is what i run pretty much everywhere. it works well for yargo (for me) - i don't spin out on the flats and i can clean everything....well, up until my 4th lap, that is. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> nice work


thanks! it was a lot of work! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Loudpawlz said:


> The only way I can manage that is to walk. I think the SS HR profile is a series of peaks and valleys.
> 
> Congratualtions on knocking out your first 50 on the SS. By next weekend you will delude yourself into thinking it wasn't so bad and maybe you'll want to do it again soon.


ironically i think my HR is higher when i'm off the bike than when i'm on it! which just goes to show that if i had been meant to run or walk quickly the bicycle would never have been invented. 

thanks. it was a bit more than i bargained for. yep, i'm toying with the idea of only racing XC on my ss.......but i'm not ready to commit (or be committed) quite yet. 

rt


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice write-up *rt*...Time to sell the gearie!!


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*Sing along now....*

....Gears and Flasks, gears and Flasks, _my-friends-are, my-friends-are, my-friends-are:_ *GEARS and FLASKS!
*
Now *rt*, while the SS is crazy enough, and entering the open field is certifiable, why the 'packets'? Freakin impossible to open, consume, dispose of properly or efficiently while trying to ride.

The 5-serving Flask has revolutionized sports nutrition. Dilute icky sticky gels to desired consistency. Eat small or large portions. Environmentally friendly. Easy to get in and out of jersey pockets. NO LITTER. Crazy!

Anyhow...

More importantly - thank god it's spring and some actual Passion Race Related content is starting to appear. Great write up, photos and race. Whatever the finish was. I was worried early on it'd be a report of a crash-free event, but thankfully everything is aligned in the universe and the ever-present-tire-snatching-roots/rocks/obstacles are still working with you! Sorry it was as nasty as it looked though, as those knee biff scars are usually there for good (checks purple welts from last 4 years on own knees...).

Sounds like you got your base period started and finished in one shot, and the first race in - so that's good, right? 

Eh, Racing. Got spanked in a local road race this past weekend. Road is sort of fun, but sort of NOT when your an idiot like myself who responds to all the wrong attacks only to miss the "real one".

So it goes.

As noted - great report, and please keep 'em coming! It's a few weeks until my first mtbike race/report will appear, and I'm all ears for fellow sufferers! What's next?

Gotta love a corporate weiner mobile. Wonder how it'd convert to race-support mobile... pretty pimp, I think!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Great write up, excellent story and looking as good as ever.
> 
> Keep it up!!!


thanks!



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! gears & flasks. got it. 

i've never really done well with flasks either. maybe i'm just a little, uh, retarded when it comes to hand-pocket coordination? 

a crash-free race? do those really exist? the knees look a lot worse than they really were. i usually don't bleed so much but i seemed to be gushing the other day. i'll just add the new scars to the old collection. 

nice job getting out there for the road race. strategy is everything and sometimes you just need a crystal ball to figure out which attack is going to stick.

looking forward to your first report of the season.

rt


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

What a story! I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. You really captured the essense of the day.

Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

What a great write up:thumbsup: Has anyone ever told you that you may have a screw loose?   
I did my first SS race ever last weekend as well, sooo painful, but fun!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

mudpuppy said:


> Wow....Great post...thanks for the hit.


thanks!



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Ever try sticking the Gu packets in your elastic leg grippers? Just wondering...
> 
> Some tri-geeks I know tape the gu-tops to the top-tubes, so they can just rip them off...
> 
> Nice write up! Thank goodness you were only singing in your head!


due to s severe case of skinny-legness that doesn't work for me. they just slip out. or slip around to underneath my leg and then slip out. not very useful. i used to know a girl that stuck hers down the front of her sportsbra but that probably wouldn't work very well for me either. i'll just leave it at that. 

i've seen the top tube trick as well. i used to tape them to my waterbottle but again that requires removing one's hand from the bar for more than 2 nanoseconds. i'm just nutrition challenged........ok, i'm just challenged.

indeed. though anyone left on the course might have just keeled over from the sound of the "singing" which would have left me a clear path...........to hike. 

rt


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Since my modest reply was moderated, I will try again.

Ahem.

RT, I know you can't compare marathon distance to the XC distance, but how did you like racing the SS on the Yargo course as opposed to Heritage last year?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

radair said:


> That sounded pretty crazy. Good for you for sticking it out and finishing.
> 
> I think you owe that Jay guy a beer or two.


LOL. i think i'm going to sell my bike and buy Jay a brewery. 

thanks Rob.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

GrantB said:


> Since my modest reply was moderated, I will try again.
> 
> Ahem.
> 
> RT, I know you can't compare marathon distance to the XC distance, but how did you like racing the SS on the Yargo course as opposed to Heritage last year?


weird. i thought i responded to your reply. wonder where it went?!

i liked racing at Yargo much better than Heritage. Heritage is a brutal course to race even on a geared bike. i think Yargo is much more SS friendly.........and it has much better flow than Heritage. however, i hear we will have yet another course to compare to next year.....conyers. ouch!! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Rthur2sheds said:


> wow! Great report!!
> 
> You rock!... (you're cute too!)


thanks!





rt


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*rt* said:


> LOL! gears & flasks. got it.
> 
> i've never really done well with flasks either. maybe i'm just a little, uh, retarded when it comes to hand-pocket coordination?


I've seen a flask from Hammer that has a stem mount, so it's convinient and close to you; worth checking out.

Click on the pic for details


Hope this helps.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> 10.2mph on a ss. wow that's abt all i average on a non tech course here in TX on a geared. great job *rt*--we've been missing your reports.


it's a pretty flat course with a couple long gradual descents that can easily bump up the average speed. the other interesting thing i find about riding ss is that i'm not much slower, and i may in fact be faster, on the ss than on my gearie. not sure exactly what that's all about....maybe just the need to maintain momentum is greater on the ss than the gearie.

thanks!!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> I've seen a flask from Hammer that has a stem mount, so it's convinient and close to you; worth checking out.


yep. i've seen those as well. probably a good option for my uncoordinated self!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

gmats said:


> Aloha RT,
> 
> That was great. Very entertaining!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> ...


aloha g!

thanks, thanks, thanks, and thanks!



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jeffscott said:


> So your a confirmed SS now?


not quite ready to sell the FS gearie........................................

yet.



rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice race and write up. That's a good pace over 45 miles. Consistent, too. :thumbsup: .



*rt* said:


> the other interesting thing i find about riding ss is that i'm not much slower, and i may in fact be faster, on the ss than on my gearie. not sure exactly what that's all about.


I just thought I'd quote this so you can't edit it out later.

ORAMM is only another 15 miles or so btw.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

miSSionary said:


> Very nice write-up *rt*...Time to sell the gearie!!


no! no! no!

i won't do it.

yet. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

cocheese said:


> What a story! I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. You really captured the essense of the day.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


thanks! from the way my butt felt yesterday i think i was on the edge of my seat for the whole race as well!! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

merlin said:


> What a great write up:thumbsup: Has anyone ever told you that you may have a screw loose?


just one screw loose? 



merlin said:


> I did my first SS race ever last weekend as well, sooo painful, but fun!


pot, meet kettle. 

congrats Rick! and thanks. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> ORAMM is only another 15 miles or so btw.


AND *TEN THOUSAND *FEET OF CLIMBING!! :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

LOL.

thanks woog.



rt


----------



## GT2005 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bob is correct. What a fine story. Congrats in such a fine accomplishment! -GT2005 :thumbsup:



*rt* said:


> thanks Bob. it was the epitome of something.......just not sure what yet!
> 
> rt


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> indeed. though anyone left on the course might have just keeled over from the sound of the "singing" which would have left me a clear path...........to hike.
> 
> rt


I think you forgot to x-post this write-up in the Surly forum.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> I think you forgot to x-post this write-up in the Surly forum.


pffth!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

GT2005 said:


> Bob is correct. What a fine story. Congrats in such a fine accomplishment! -GT2005 :thumbsup:


thanks! 

rt


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

You rock !

Always enjoy your write ups.

Now you have to steal team dicky wheels to match your bike


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*I have the solution!*



*rt* said:


> i've seen the top tube trick as well. i used to tape them to my waterbottle but again that requires removing one's hand from the bar for more than 2 nanoseconds. i'm just nutrition challenged........ok, i'm just challenged.


Put the flasks in one of these:


----------



## b_banks (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome write up! Thanks!


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, my day at work is a little brighter now!
Thanks!

Brian
:thumbsup:


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Hurray it's spring*

Hurray it's spring ...I can tell because the *rt* race reports have started. If you do something this crazy again, you may find yourself wearing a white coat that buttons in the rear! Thanks for the great write-up.:thumbsup:

STinGa (already waiting for the next race coverage)


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

*rt* said:


> weird. i thought i responded to your reply. wonder where it went?!
> however, i hear we will have yet another course to compare to next year.....conyers. ouch!!
> 
> rt


Conyers? Cool. Talk about brutal with only one gear. I can see at least two hills I'll be running. I'll mark my calendar.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Put the flasks in one of these:


perfect! but can i get one with some vents? no vents will be very hot in the summer. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

dhz said:


> You rock !
> 
> Always enjoy your write ups.
> 
> Now you have to steal team dicky wheels to match your bike


i don't think teamdicky is going to let those wheels go without a fight and i'm pretty sure he can take me. 

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

STinGa said:


> Hurray it's spring ...I can tell because the *rt* race reports have started. If you do something this crazy again, you may find yourself wearing a white coat that buttons in the rear! Thanks for the great write-up.:thumbsup:
> 
> STinGa (already waiting for the next race coverage)


woogin already mentioned ORAMM and SS in the same sentence. if you catch me doing that definitely call the men with the keys to the padded room!! 

thanks tom!

rt


----------



## Skywest (Feb 1, 2005)

*Brilliant write up.*

Thanks for giving us a peak into your world!  That was exhilarating, painful and lots a fun. Your sponsors are lucky to have you aboard!

eh, how much was the cash payout if you rode the other race? I'm really curious!


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for the hit RT. And a happy belated Birthday. You are proof that cycling keeps you young. 

PS: I luv the pink Surly SS. I plan on upgrading my SS ride this year and the Surly is high on my list. But I will probably opt for a more, ahem, manly color.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

A few more things:
Do you have the bottom of your shorts rolled up? It looks like it, but I can't tell. I used to do the same thing, but my Gu's kept falling out. You gotta give up the fashion if you want them to stay put. I don't like flasks very much either. Long story, but the little packets work better for me. I prefer using Clif Shots so the tear away piece doesn't fall to the ground. Roll them up after use and shove 'em in you other pant leg.
Also, eat them in bursts if you have to. Get it out. Hold it in your mouth or between your fingers. Get it open. Hold it again. Pound it and leave it dangling in your teeth. Shove it up your pants. Hold onto the bars when you can, and let go in short bursts.
Averaging over 10 MPH on a SS for 50 miles ain't no joke. Nice job. I still think it's easier for people of our body type (small) to do a SS race with more pronounced climbing/descending. You don't get to enjoy the benefits of having a small body type until things start tilting up. 
Don't kid yourself. Conyers is an awesome place for a SS race.

Oh yeah, I haven't figured out if I'll do it or not, AND I realize you just got the Cane Creeks, BUT the 26" pink SS I9's may end up for sale in the future.


----------



## txcowboy (Mar 3, 2007)

Great write up RT!!! you kept me entertained the whole way.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Weee! Great job, gurrl.

You may have been slower than the others, but you are much cuter!! Check out those dimples! :thumbsup: 

Good work, and great job of hanging in there. Thanks for sharing the experience.


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

One Word:

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

*rt* said:


> no! no! no!
> 
> i won't do it.
> 
> ...


Because you followed the no's with a yet makes me believe there is still hope!! ...Once again, great story and nice first race of the season!:thumbsup:


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> A few more things:
> Do you have the bottom of your shorts rolled up? It looks like it, but I can't tell. I used to do the same thing, but my Gu's kept falling out. You gotta give up the fashion if you want them to stay put. I don't like flasks very much either. Long story, but the little packets work better for me. I prefer using Clif Shots so the tear away piece doesn't fall to the ground. Roll them up after use and shove 'em in you other pant leg.


i do have the shorts rolled but i only do it with that particular pair because the elastic seems to eat my legs. however, even when i don't have the shorts rolled the gels seem to fall out. grrr.

good idea about shoving the empties into the shorts though. that would be much easier (though a bit stickier) than trying to find the back pocket.

i also do better with packets because it's a measured amount and i know i have to get the whole thing down. with the flask i find i don't take as much in and eating is such an issue with me that the more i can bre sure that i'm getting the calories in the better.



teamdicky said:


> Also, eat them in bursts if you have to. Get it out. Hold it in your mouth or between your fingers. Get it open. Hold it again. Pound it and leave it dangling in your teeth. Shove it up your pants. Hold onto the bars when you can, and let go in short bursts.


yep, that's pretty much what i was doing when i went down. i just mistimed. doh!



teamdicky said:


> Averaging over 10 MPH on a SS for 50 miles ain't no joke. Nice job. I still think it's easier for people of our body type (small) to do a SS race with more pronounced climbing/descending. You don't get to enjoy the benefits of having a small body type until things start tilting up.


hmmm......if i read between the lines i think you are saying 'hey, you should get out and do ORAMM on that SS'.   gotta get some climbing practice in so i don't start cramping at hour 4 whenever the ground turns upward. not that i'm going to do ORAMM gearless....but if i did......



teamdicky said:


> Don't kid yourself. Conyers is an awesome place for a SS race.


i've ridden conyers on my ss and was surprised at how ss'able it really is. however, 4 laps of conyers on an ss would be challenging..........to say the least.



teamdicky said:


> Oh yeah, I haven't figured out if I'll do it or not, AND I realize you just got the Cane Creeks, BUT the 26" pink SS I9's may end up for sale in the future.


ooh, don't tempt me.......................ok, do tempt me. let me know if/when those I9s are available......what do they weigh? (they'd look awfully pimpy on my titus)

congrats to you too Rich. nice job on the 5th (or 7th??) place finish. that's a pretty short race for you....more like a sprint than endurance. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

mtbbrian said:


> OK, my day at work is a little brighter now!
> Thanks!
> 
> Brian
> :thumbsup:


glad i could help. 

rt


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> pffth!


By the way - I love that bike. Is that an 01 X-Fly? How did you get pink decals?

This is one I built up for an ex. I got it powdercoated.









That was about 7 years ago - before pink became the new black. She used to get the most hilarious looks from other people on the trails.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Skywest said:


> Thanks for giving us a peak into your world!  That was exhilarating, painful and lots a fun. Your sponsors are lucky to have you aboard!
> 
> eh, how much was the cash payout if you rode the other race? I'm really curious!


thanks! hopefully my sponsors think the same. 

the payout for 1st place in the women's open was $60. not much but it would have paid for my race entry fee plus a little extra. oh, and 1st place also got a state champion jersey which would have been cool but i'm pretty happy i did the marathon anyway. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> By the way - I love that bike. Is that an 01 X-Fly? How did you get pink decals?
> 
> This is one I built up for an ex. I got it powdercoated.
> 
> ...


that's a very red.............................fork. 

thanks. surly did good with the color and i was lucky that i was able to sort of continue the theme with stuff i had lying around (well, until i bought the CC wheels....which cost almost as much as the entire bike!) i think the bike may be better known than the rider. 

yup, that's an 01 X-fly and the decals are the originals. they have just faded so they look pink rather than the original red.

i have to admit that standing on the starting line at the ss race put me in a sea of pink. there was a PUSS next to me, teamdicky has the Industry nine pink hub/spoke 29er wheels, another guy had a pink chain.......lotta pink for so much testosterone. but i think the best pink was teamdicky's socks. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Frozenspokes said:


> Thanks for the hit RT. And a happy belated Birthday. You are proof that cycling keeps you young.
> 
> PS: I luv the pink Surly SS. I plan on upgrading my SS ride this year and the Surly is high on my list. But I will probably opt for a more, ahem, manly color.


thanks and thanks for the bday wishes. it was a good one. 

hmmm. surly has a very manly pearl green SS for this year....................



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

txcowboy said:


> Great write up RT!!! you kept me entertained the whole way.


thanks!



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Weee! Great job, gurrl.
> 
> You may have been slower than the others, but you are much cuter!! Check out those dimples! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work, and great job of hanging in there. Thanks for sharing the experience.


my problem wasn't that i was slow. it was that i didn't find anyone slower than me to make me look fast! hee hee hee.

thanks girl! they actually made me move up to the front for the start because they said i looked better on the line than the guys did. hah!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Hecklerboy said:


> One Word:
> 
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


one more word:

thanks!! 

rt


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

Grats RT, well done :thumbsup: 

...remember there is also a SS class at the Tsali race in a couple weeks


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Gels--make sure you don't bother leaving the tabs hanging out the bottom of you chamois. It gives them a head start on their escape. If i have time I roll them up (open end inside) before sticking them up my shorts.
Packets-- Agreed, if you don't put them in your pocket with the dispenser pointed down you may find your self waiting for the gu to gooze down to the hole.
ORAMM-- That's where I started my SS endurance race thing.
Cramps-- Try mustard in the little packs. Seriously (google mustard cramps).
Conyers-- Don't know if I can convince myself I wanna go around there again. I've done over 64 laps there, enough for a lifetime perhaps.
I9's-- I'll let you know. The Meatplow would have to be decommissioned first, and it's still in Colorado.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> that's a very red.............................fork.


Ummmm... thanks?



*rt* said:


> lotta pink for so much testosterone.
> 
> rt


I blame Travis Brown. He started it.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Awesome post! I know your pain and it hurts so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Wow, what a start to the*

season, *rt*. As always I thoroughly enjoyed your recount and journalistic skills; I can relate to the Superman and Marathon crawling pics.

Keep at it and please keep writing with such great flair.

Cheers, Jim (_way_ older'nyou) C


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> Gels--make sure you don't bother leaving the tabs hanging out the bottom of you chamois. It gives them a head start on their escape. If i have time I roll them up (open end inside) before sticking them up my shorts.
> Packets-- Agreed, if you don't put them in your pocket with the dispenser pointed down you may find your self waiting for the gu to gooze down to the hole.
> ORAMM-- That's where I started my SS endurance race thing.
> Cramps-- Try mustard in the little packs. Seriously (google mustard cramps).
> ...


LOL. gel packets are slippery little buggers.

yep, i usually try to roll them before putting them back in the jersey pocket. nothing worse than having the remaining dregs of gel ooze out of the open packet and seep through your jersey & shorts leaving an unsightly stain that is a magnet for stinging insects. (and really, having an unsightly stain is one of my biggest concerns during a race).

mustard? i'll have to check that out.

yeah, with 64 race laps under your belt you have a pass on ever riding at conyers again.

cool. just let me know whenever.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

zon said:


> Awesome post! I know your pain and it hurts so good. :thumbsup:


thanks zon. it did indeed hurt......................so.................................much, i mean, good.



rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

JimC. said:


> season, *rt*. As always I thoroughly enjoyed your recount and journalistic skills; I can relate to the Superman and Marathon crawling pics.
> 
> Keep at it and please keep writing with such great flair.
> 
> Cheers, Jim (_way_ older'nyou) C


thanks Jim.

but you're soooo young at heart. 

rt


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Mmm... pain and cycling... reminds me why I got into CX racing...  :arf: ut: :crazy:



*rt* said:


> {snip} I am proud as h#ll of my self for having done it. My new Cane Creek wheels rocked. My bike worked flawlessly. And I actually managed to ride 50 miles on my singlespeed.
> 
> Not a bad way to start the season.


Just remember, this is all that matters! :thumbsup: Great job rt!

PS. On a related note... I picked up some Stratos wheels for a Crosscheck build for this year. I can relate to the sweetness of CC wheels! :cornut:


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Mmm... pain and cycling... reminds me why I got into CX racing...  :arf: ut: :crazy:
> 
> Just remember, this is all that matters! :thumbsup: Great job rt!
> 
> PS. On a related note... I picked up some Stratos wheels for a Crosscheck build for this year. I can relate to the sweetness of CC wheels! :cornut:


exactly! thanks Randy.

yep, CC makes some sweet rolling wheels. i've got an elderly set of Ti Aeroheads on my roadie (i had the back rebuilt this past summer and they run as smoothly as they did when i got 'em 6 yrs ago) and now the Zonos on my ss. for a while i also ran a set of WAM discs on my FS but gave them to a friend when i got my DT Swiss/Hugi's for the titus.

rt


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> exactly! thanks Randy.
> 
> yep, CC makes some sweet rolling wheels. i've got an elderly set of Ti Aeroheads on my roadie (i had the back rebuilt this past summer and they run as smoothly as they did when i got 'em 6 yrs ago) and now the Zonos on my ss. for a while i also ran a set of WAM discs on my FS but gave them to a friend when i got my DT Swiss/Hugi's for the titus.
> 
> rt


Hey! You made the "front page"... of the Cane Creek site. Cool!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Hey! You made the "front page"... of the Cane Creek site. Cool!




yep. i emailed the race report to Craig at CC and he put the link up yesterday. 

rt


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

This settles it. there is absolutly no way your 4 decades. 


Outstanding effort to push though and finish. wtg!


----------



## Hecklerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*rt*

You've made me decide to air up the tires on my singlespeed and take it for a spin. You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## sjgt74 (Jun 12, 2004)

"rt" you rock ! I felt good about finishing just 1 lap. What a great race and great atmosphere. SS'ers know how to do it. Nice wheels. I have them on my Blur.Good to see you and good luck this season.

Steve
Reality Bikes


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*rt* said:


> yep. i emailed the race report to Craig at CC and he put the link up yesterday.
> 
> rt


Ahh... yes, of course... nothin' like a "shameless" plug, eh? :lol: :ihih:

J/K!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sjgt74 said:


> "rt" you rock ! I felt good about finishing just 1 lap. What a great race and great atmosphere. SS'ers know how to do it. Nice wheels. I have them on my Blur.Good to see you and good luck this season.
> 
> Steve
> Reality Bikes


thanks Steve. congrats to you too for making it through. you did it fixed, right?

Shey and crew have put on a great race for two years in a row now. really looking forward to sticking with this one as it grows over time.

cheers!
rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

brianc said:


> This settles it. there is absolutly no way your 4 decades.
> 
> Outstanding effort to push though and finish. wtg!


thanks brian!

4 decades *young* 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

®andyA said:


> Ahh... yes, of course... nothin' like a "shameless" plug, eh? :lol: :ihih:
> 
> J/K!



.
.
.
.
.
rt <------shameless self promoter


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

that's a nice looking ss you got there. enjoy the ride!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

The SS Boz said:


> Grats RT, well done :thumbsup:
> 
> ...remember there is also a SS class at the Tsali race in a couple weeks


thanks!

i was actually thinking about doing the ss race at tsali but unfortunately i'll be out of town for work that weekend so no knobscorcher for me. 

rt


----------



## orange_spokes (Aug 29, 2006)

just wanted to let everybody know that was at the race...we were out the taking pictures from the Orange Honda element.... we finally got all the pictures edited and posted...please check out our website and tell me what you think... www.blueskyga.photoreflect.com ... order some pics if you would like


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

That was one of the better race reports I have read... ever. That's Passion!! I love it. Great job!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

TheBigC said:


> That was one of the better race reports I have read... ever. That's Passion!! I love it. Great job!


thanks.

glad you enjoyed it. 

rt


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

maybe we didn't ride together, but here's a picture of us not riding together:


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> maybe we didn't ride together, but here's a picture of us not riding together:


geez that's a lot of smiles in that picture of us not riding together. 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Congrats!*

:thumbsup: Hey...you think you had a hard time but in that picture where your butterflies were getting to you....the other GUY is WALKING....

You go girl! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pedaling pyrate said:


> :thumbsup: Hey...you think you had a hard time but in that picture where your butterflies were getting to you....the other GUY is WALKING....
> 
> You go girl! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


thanks randy!

actually, we were on our way through the feedzone so Jay had hopped off to grab some new bottles.  my feed was a little ways up or you would have seen me walking too! 

rt


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Now you ....*

...took all the fun out of it.


----------



## baddogg79 (Oct 19, 2005)

Reading that was so inspiring. I need to ride more. IM lucky to do 10miles for a ride. But thats just cause Im a newb. Great job!


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Great write up "rt", and congrates on the finish. :thumbsup: Someone told me once, the only
person you have to stay ahead of, is yourself. You did that well. :smilewinkgrin: 
Sounds like you, as many of us, have the same moto: " Never Give Up". 

Thanks for sharing.


ODN


----------



## P.I.-SSer (Feb 24, 2006)

great write up and pics!

how's the shoulder?

if gel packets are unwieldy, how about those clif jello shots...errr...clif shot blocks rather? 

someone mentioned flasks, and you owe Jay a beer (or brewery), now jello shots haha


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

outdoornut said:


> Great write up "rt", and congrates on the finish. :thumbsup: Someone told me once, the only
> person you have to stay ahead of, is yourself. You did that well. :smilewinkgrin:
> Sounds like you, as many of us, have the same moto: " Never Give Up".
> 
> ...


thanks ODN!

yeah, i seem to be either too tenacious or too stupid to know when to quit (more likely the latter than the former!). 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

P.I.-SSer said:


> great write up and pics!
> 
> how's the shoulder?
> 
> ...


the shoulder is nicely bruised...  ...but chances are good that i'll recover. hehe

hmmm, jello shots. now there's a good idea! if nothing else after a few i'll be oblivious to the pain.............and everything else!

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

baddogg79 said:


> Reading that was so inspiring. I need to ride more. IM lucky to do 10miles for a ride. But thats just cause Im a newb. Great job!


thanks!

there was a time, not so long ago, when a 6 mile ride was a long one for me. i'm not sure when i managed to work my way up to 20-30 mile mtb rides....it must have snuck up on me. 

keep riding and you'll be surprised how far you can go in a short time! :thumbsup:

rt


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Awesome race report. I liked the Oscar Mayer part, wonder how many endurance racers have been in that situation. I did my first 6 hour race on sunday, pulled out my iPod only to find a dead battery so I was left singing James Brown for almost 2 laps straight until I found someone to talk to, "I feel good, wish my d*mn iPod didn't suck, I FEELLLLLL GOOD!"


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

LetsGoOutside said:


> Awesome race report. I liked the Oscar Mayer part, wonder how many endurance racers have been in that situation. I did my first 6 hour race on sunday, pulled out my iPod only to find a dead battery so I was left singing James Brown for almost 2 laps straight until I found someone to talk to, "I feel good, wish my d*mn iPod didn't suck, I FEELLLLLL GOOD!"


LOL! that's another one that i often find floating around in my brain during races. i'm pretty sure there's a short circuit up there that causes these things......as well as the desire to do things like endurance races.....on a singlespeed.........

rt


----------

